# Decent light to mount on headtube



## vickster (28 Aug 2013)

Due to narrow bars and crosslevers, have no space on the Giant commuter bars for a front light so need something to mount on the headtube (stem populated too). I have a cheapie cateye and although I mostly ride on well lit roads, I need something with a bit more oomph

Have had a look on the Evans site, but most seem to have a mount for the bars or it's not clear how they mount

Recommendations? Don't need to spend a fortune, max £30 should do it


----------



## mcshroom (28 Aug 2013)

I would get a Phaart Aeon from On One and then get a fork mount bracket like this one


----------



## Kestevan (29 Aug 2013)

Serfas Thunderbolt. USB rechargable, fixes with a pair of hefty rubber O rings, so can be mounted pretty much anywhere.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Serfas-Thun...e=UTF8&qid=1377782914&sr=8-17&keywords=serfas

I have the rear version of this light, and it's performed perfectly for the last 12months.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Aug 2013)

Maybe get a bar extender? I have this Topeak one mainly to clear my gear cables and it works a treat.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

But I have no where to put it - and it's £14  There is really no spare metal with the brakes and tape on a 38cm compact bar


----------



## goody (29 Aug 2013)

This may sound a bit wacky but I had a similar problem when I had a bar bag. I never got round to trying it but as I rarely used the drops on my commuter I was going to put some old mtb bar ends on the ends of the drop part of the bars so they were horizontal and pointing inwards then mount light on each one and cut the mtb bar end down to size.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Aug 2013)

B&M Ixon IQ mounts that way with an extra mount. Nice light. Pricey though


----------



## downfader (29 Aug 2013)

If you buy some bar extenders they can be mounted to the stem and the bar turned 90 degrees. Personally I think a fork mount is a better option and the Busche and Muller stuff is top quality German engineering.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

No space on the stem  90mm stem which just fits a cateye computer


----------



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2013)

what about a stem cap mount ?
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/paul-stem-cap-light-mount-prod27280/


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

How would I see the computer. Fork mounted seems best option of nothing better for HT. Evans were pretty useless this evening. Will ask LBS near work tomorrow​​


----------



## Edge705 (29 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Due to narrow bars and crosslevers, have no space on the Giant commuter bars for a front light so need something to mount on the headtube (stem populated too). I have a cheapie cateye and although I mostly ride on well lit roads, I need something with a bit more oomph
> 
> Have had a look on the Evans site, but most seem to have a mount for the bars or it's not clear how they mount
> 
> Recommendations? Don't need to spend a fortune, max £30 should do it


 
HeadTube? are you sure its a good place to mount a light? great if your going in a straight line but what about when you go left or right


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

Well I am struggling for anywhere else. I only ride lit roads so it's for cars to see me coming rather than light the road


----------



## Edge705 (29 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> I only ride lit roads so it's for cars to see me coming rather than light the road


 
helmet then?


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

Hmmm that is an option actually and the light I have

They do look a bit silly though...and I would have to duck more in the work carpark


----------



## Tyke (29 Aug 2013)

Maybe get a bar extender suggested above and move the Cateye onto it with the light and freeing up a place to mount it.


----------



## Edge705 (29 Aug 2013)

If you just want to be seen look at something like the leyzene mini drive its very light and small yet quite powerful
I understand your frustration with the cross levers I got rid of mine on the cylocross for the same reason (no where to mount anything)

Incidentaly I mount my front light at the end of the stem (where the bars clamp) I use plastic cable ties to secure the mount the light itself is releasable. The leyzene mini drive does not use a fiddly clip or pressy thing its mount is a sleeve so its easily removed and replaced. What's more its usb so can be charged anywhere there is a usb source but even so will last for hours between charges depending on the setting.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2013)

Well I am keeping the cross levers, having failed several times recently to effectively stop the bike with the tiagra brakes! They are either in need of attention or just useless!


----------



## downfader (30 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Well I am keeping the cross levers, having failed several times recently to effectively stop the bike with the tiagra brakes! They are either in need of attention or just useless!


 

Cross levers? Yeah dont stop the bike with those, brake off the hoods or drops (presuming thats what you're talking about)


----------



## mcshroom (30 Aug 2013)

I think it's the other way round. She is using the cross-tops as the main levers aren't stopping the bike.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2013)

Precisely as I can't get the bike to stop effectively from the hoods on the giant. SRAM on the other bike is better... Fortunately as I have no choice!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (30 Aug 2013)

Kestevan said:


> Serfas Thunderbolt. USB rechargable, fixes with a pair of hefty rubber O rings, so can be mounted pretty much anywhere.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Serfas-Thun...e=UTF8&qid=1377782914&sr=8-17&keywords=serfas
> 
> I have the rear version of this light, and it's performed perfectly for the last 12months.


 

Is that a clone of the Moon Comet? http://road.cc/content/review/72538-moon-comet-front-light


----------



## downfader (30 Aug 2013)

jazloc said:


> Is that a clone of the Moon Comet? http://road.cc/content/review/72538-moon-comet-front-light


 

Looks very similar to me.


----------



## Kestevan (2 Sep 2013)

Looks the same - only difference I can see is the mounting. The Serfas unit has a pair of heavy duty rubber O rings which fasten round lugs at either end of the light. 
I've had mine round the seat tube, and a rear seat stay with no problems, the light is held securly in place in both cases.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Sep 2013)

Kestevan said:


> Looks the same - only difference I can see is the mounting. The Serfas unit has a pair of heavy duty rubber O rings which fasten round lugs at either end of the light.
> I've had mine round the seat tube, and a rear seat stay with no problems, the light is held securly in place in both cases.



Can it be mounded so it points vertical instead of horizontal?


----------



## Kestevan (2 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Can it be mounded so it points vertical instead of horizontal?



Yes, I've had it both ways, in fact the vertical mounting is probably more secure. I've currently got the rear one mounted vertically on my seatpost. I've also mounted it horizontally on a rack, and vertical on a seatstay, no problems with either.

I've even tried mounting it verticaly on the headtube underneath the bars (obviously mines a rear light so I wouldnt run like this) and it looks perfectly secure. My only issue with this would be that the light then points straight in front rather than being angled down towards the road..... a small wedge under the top oring mount would probably correct this though.

In fact I'm now seriously considering this setup for a second light (in addition to a Vision 1) as I can see this being a really neat setup for a close "flood" light which would compliment the hopes more focussed beam pattern nicely.


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2013)

The Cateye EL410 is a good light that can be mounted pretty anywhere. I've occasionally used it on unlit rural roads but it is much more suited to the built environment.


----------



## goody (9 Sep 2013)

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/LITACXLUM/tacx_lumos_front_and_rear_handle_bar_led_set


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2013)

Those are kind of cool


----------



## downfader (9 Sep 2013)

goody said:


> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/LITACXLUM/tacx_lumos_front_and_rear_handle_bar_led_set



I know a rider who uses those on his winter bike. Not so great for seeing in the dark but OK for being seen by.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2013)

Just ordered some (along with some other bits to get free delivery  ), being seen is my priority


----------

